# News from Odissea Camper Area Calpe



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Calpe, 9th October 2015​ Dear customers and friends,
Many of you know, that our adventure in Odissea Camper Area Calpe began on 7th October 2011. That day Maria, Jose, Rebeca and Rub�n inaugurated our Aire for motorhomes under the name Odissea Camper Area Calpe. Throughout these four years we have shared unforgettable experiences with thousands of clients and friends, many of whom continue to accompany us year after year in this wonderful adventure.
We want to inform you that a few months ago we decided to go our separate ways. Rebeca and Rub�n will no longer be part of the Aire for motorhomes of Calpe and continue with their own project opening in Odissea Camper Area in Denia; and we, Maria and Jose, have decided to continue with the wonderful adventure of running the Aire for motorhomes in Calpe, along with our dear Salvatore. 
As our main aim is to improve day by day, we have decided to make several changes in our Aire for motorhomes of Calpe. These changes include a new name. Starting from 1st November 2015, Odissea Camper Area Calpe will be called Para�so Camper. Why Para�so Camper? For two reasons, firstly, because Calpe is a paradise to live in or to spend a wonderful holiday and secondly, because over the years, many customers have told us that our Aire for motorhomes in Calpe is a paradise for motorhome owners.
We take advantage of this e-mail to enclose prices and conditions for Para�so Camper which will come into effect from 1st November 2015. 
To all our customers and friends, we want to say that we hope to see you all again soon. 
*You can get more information by visiting our new website: http://paraisocamper.com/?lang=en. *


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Fab MHF rally here at Odissea in April 2013. A week here and a week at Denia, with a day trip to Benidorm as well. CZKen laid on a brilliant programme of activities for 2 solid weeks. Anyone still here remember the serious walk up Calpe rock, the E7 chinese meal, and the musical evening at Denia, with... (what was his name?)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It was Woody! Great entertainer!


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

We are in Granada (La Zubia) and leaving tomorrow for Calpe.
Stayed at Calpmer Campsite 2 years ago, but thought we'd try Odissea Camper Area Calpe this time, so this posting is very timely. 
Hope it is as good as it looks and its reviews.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, it has very nice ablutions and laundry facilities, Aldi (or was it Lidl) within spitting distance, and a short walk to Mercadona, a bus stop, and some entertainment venues,,, and as you can see the view is great, and its all hardstanding. Was 10 euros a night in 2013. Recommended!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I contacted Denia about re-opening and they said this was imminent but not on the old site.
Alan


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

deckboy said:


> We are in Granada (La Zubia) and leaving tomorrow for Calpe.
> Stayed at Calpmer Campsite 2 years ago, but thought we'd try Odissea Camper Area Calpe this time, so this posting is very timely.
> Hope it is as good as it looks and its reviews.


Hello deckboy, would you recommend La Zubia and how near to the center is it?

Is there another name for this site as I'm not finding the right info I think.

Thanks


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

La Zubia appears to be a place name. The site I found with a search is http://www.campingreinaisabel.es

Never been so no idea what it is like! Hope this helps


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

blondel said:


> La Zubia appears to be a place name. The site I found with a search is http://www.campingreinaisabel.es
> 
> Never been so no idea what it is like! Hope this helps


Toe curlingly expensive that one. I suppose that at least that may mean that vans aren't expected to park on top of one another as they are in the Calpe photos. To be honest I'd sell the van before I'd stay in either, Alan.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

We stayed at the place in calpe for a few days this year in August, current price is 12 euro a night and when you come out; if you turn left there's an aldi after 100m, turn right there's lidl after 100m.

enjoyed it to be honest, and when you consider there's a full set of facilities, including free laundry and hook up, 12 euros for four people and a pitch that easily twice the size of the van, isn't too bad. it uses a coded security gate to gain entry.



















Lee

p.s. they do have a few pitches that are far larger than the rest for a couple of extra euro, we didn't use one.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I did stay there for 2 years but now prefer here,here until about the 12th of November.
http://mediterraneocamper.com/es/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> blondel said:
> 
> 
> > La Zubia appears to be a place name. The site I found with a search is http://www.campingreinaisabel.es
> ...


We've stayed here before, in order to take the bus to visit Granada and the Alhambra. It was very convenient.

Would it by any chance be an ACSI site? Can't find the info but we don't do expensive either.

I would say - if you think of staying - you need a fairly strong stomach to cope with the huge number of feral cats on the site, and all of them copulating wherever you look.


----------

